#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Health benefits of natural herbs, spices, fruits, vegetables and vitamins

## chitown

I have been doing a lot of reading online and offline about all sorts of herbs, spices, fruits, vegetables and vitamins and their different health benefits. I won't be posting any links as it has been something I have been doing over several weeks and have been taking hand written notes. I thought some of members might want to try some of this stuff for what is ailing them or maybe as preventatives!

----------


## chitown

Lemon Grass (Dtakrai) helps reduce blood pressure, cuts down on uric acid, cholesterol and other toxins held in body. It also stimulates digestion, blood circulation and helps with indigestion and gastroenteritis. 

Detoxifies the liver, pancreas, kidneys, bladder and digestive tract.

It also helps relive insomnia and stress.

----------


## chitown

Ginger (keeng) helps to relieve arthritis, joint pain and helps with digestive problems. It does not interact with medications.

----------


## chitown

Tamarind (Makahm) protects against vitamin c deficiencies, reduces fevers and helps prevent colds. Is a great anti-oxidant and helps to lower cholesterol. 

It is also a mild laxative and can be used as a natural colon cleanser.

----------


## chitown

The Pandanus Leaf (Bai Dtoey) is a diuretic and has anti diabetic properties.

It is the leaf that smells pleasant that is often in the back window of Thai taxis.

----------


## chitown

The Bitter Mellon (Mara) helps to control diabetes. There have been a lot of studies about Bitter Mellons and diabetes management and it has been a natural miracle herb for many diabetics. It also helps with psoriasis.

----------


## chitown

That is all for now!

----------


## keda

Very good thread, might even enhance the quality of some lives.  :Wink:

----------


## Propagator

> Tamarind (Makahm) protects against vitamin c deficiencies, reduces fevers and helps prevent colds. Is a great anti-oxidant and helps to lower cholesterol.


I like the Tamarind, eat em like dates.    Always have some around when in Thailand and always brink a kilo back to the UK

----------


## geoff

I am a diabetic, and have tried Bitter Melon, (Mara), but as it's name implies, it is very bitter to taste.  Has anyone got a good recipe, or a good way of eating this making it a bit more pleasant.  I normally have it in soup with wheat germ. This seems to ease the bitterness, but there must be other ways.  Any ideas?????

----------


## Propagator

^ Google cooking bitter melon - quite a few recipes on that, also try blanching for a couple of minutes in boiling water before using them.

----------


## Thormaturge

I remember the happy days when  I thought calories were so important.

So now it is sugar (carbs), cholesterol (seafood), and uric acid (alcohol, game) that have to be restricted.  I have had an iron deficiency for years so I am obliged to eat lots of red meat and leafy vegetables. Just call me "Popeye" with all this spinach.

----------


## keda

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> Tamarind (Makahm) protects against vitamin c deficiencies, reduces fevers and helps prevent colds. Is a great anti-oxidant and helps to lower cholesterol.
> 
> 
> I like the Tamarind, eat em like dates.    Always have some around when in Thailand and always brink a kilo back to the UK


Nothing wrong with the fresh stuff, and I always carry a suitcase of produce on trips back, but most Patel grocers have good quality tamarind (umli).

Recipe for aloo puri: Get some bubble puris (make sure they're fresh and crisp), prick on the soft side, fill with boiled potato and sprinkle with bhel. You can buy tamarind powder or paste but better to hand squeeze yours into a sauce, mix with plain yogurt, lay liberally over the potatoed puris, add coriander, cumin, chilli and other herbs/spices according to taste, and enjoy! :Wink: 

Why am I salivating!

----------


## chitown

The Holy Basil leaf (Bai Gkapro) has a bunch of health benefits. it is found in amy Thai foods and also is eaten raw with Vietnamese cuisine. 

It helps eliminate phlegm from the bronchial tubes as it is a natural expectorant and excellent cough medicine.

It also helps reduce some fevers, reduces cholesterol and cures mouth ulcers.

Holy Basil leaves also reduce stress, strengthens the kidneys and will help expel kidney stones.

----------


## chitown

Kaffir Limes (magrood) cleanse the blood and aid in digestion.

It can also be used as a deodorant.

If you cut it up and place it on the floor of your kitchen or house, it will chase the roaches away!  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

Mint leaves (saranaeng) not only have health benefits but mint oil also is a natural mosquito repellent. 

Mint is well known for its ability to sooth the digestive tract and reduce the severity and length of stomach aches. To cure stomach aches, put dried mint leaves in boiling water, then, when it cools drink it.

Mint teas have shown great promise at easing the discomfort associated with irritable bowel syndrome, and even at slowing the growth of many of the most harmful bacteria and fungi. 

The well-documented antifungal properties of mint are thought to play a role in the treatment of asthma and many allergy conditions as well.

It is even thought that mint may have benefits as an anticancer food. Mint is known to contain a phytonutrient called perillyl alcohol, which has been shown in studies on animals to prevent the formation of colon, skin and lung cancer.

----------


## chitown

Got joint pain? Try Galangal (kah). It is like ginger or turmeric and is supposed to be an excellent anti inflammatory.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just waiting for the benefits of malted hops & yeast.  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

Water melon can act like viagra

----------


## chitown

> Just waiting for the benefits of malted hops & yeast.


A glass of beer is one of the best ways to keep your body healthy, at least according to the German Brewers' Federation.

_There are a lot of health benefits in malt and hops,"_ said Hahn, adding that moderate beer consumption, about half a litre a day for men, could help reduce the risk of strokes and lower cholesterol levels. He added that the hops in the beer also helped prevent cancer, while there was also clear scientific evidence to show that beer could help fight osteoporosis and lower the risk of dementia. 

Barley grain is as ancient as the human civilization but sadly overlooked as far as the health benefits we can derived.

 The past few years, barley has been the toast of those in alternative and preventive medicine sector. They claimed that by taking barley regularly can help reduce high cholesterol levels, arrest type 2 diabetes, help fight obesity, delay aging process, etc.
 Just recently, barley got its biggest boost when the US Food and Drug Administration announced that whole grain barley and barley containing products are allowed to claim they reduced the risk of coronary heart disease

----------


## spiff

> I am a diabetic, and have tried Bitter Melon, (Mara), but as it's name implies, it is very bitter to taste.  Has anyone got a good recipe, or a good way of eating this making it a bit more pleasant.  I normally have it in soup with wheat germ. This seems to ease the bitterness, but there must be other ways.  Any ideas?????


It often is sold stuffed with minced pork, in a broth. Not so bitter then, but I don't know if the prolonged cooking destroys any of the goodness.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> about half a litre a day for men


That's a tad lower than I was hoping for. 3 to 4 litres would be spot on.

----------


## chitown

Benefits (Kratiem) of Garlic - 


  Cardiovascualr Health and High Cholesterol - If you enjoy eating Mediterranean or Far Eastern food youll notice that garlic is used a lot. The good news is that people from areas also have low incidences of cardiovascular disease.
 Cholesterol can be a confusing area of health. On one hand it is essential whilst on the other hand it can kill us. This is because there are two types of Cholesterol  HDL and LDL. The latter type is considered bad. Modern medicine has found that garlic contains allicin which scavenges hydroxyl radicals (OH). This is turn is thought to prevent LDLs from being oxidised.
 Unfortunately a number of studies that have been carried out have shown mixed results. It only goes to show how much more seriously natural remedies needs to be taken. Of course, we all know that theres no incentive for drug companies to research natural products due to the lack of financial reward. If you have problems with high cholesterol go ahead and take some garlic. Just make sure its part of a balanced diet and you dont ignore your doctors advice.
 Allicin naturally increases antioxidant enzymes atalase and glutathione peroxidase in your blood. It can help against the damaging effects of nicotine and slows the aging process of your liver by inhibiting lipid peroxidation.


*Anti-Bacterial*  Garlic has 1% of the potency of penicillin and can ward off a number of bacteria such as Listeria, Salmonella, E. coli, Cryptococcal meningitis, Candida albican and Staphylococcus. The problem with most antibiotics is that bacteria develops resistance to them, however this is not the case with garlic.
 These benefits were first realized back in the early 19th century when English priests caught infectious fever. The French priests, who ate garlic everyday, didnt.
*Blood Clots*  Clinical trials, which were published in the Journal of Hypertension, showed that the blood pressure of volunteers was reduced 1  5% after taking garlic supplements. This may not sound a lot but this small reduction can reduce the chance of a stroke by 30-40% and heart disease by 20-25%



  Garlic also  thought to help with acne because of its antibiotic and blood cleansing properties. When using garlic in your food, make sure your crush and chop it up. This will help release the active compounds. Another way to take garlic is by placing a few cloves in a bottle of olive oil and then drizzle it over a salad.

----------


## chitown

Garlic is most effective when crushed or chopped and when raw.One clove a day will improve your health and 2-3 cloves will help prevent a cold.When cooking garlic wait until the last 10 minutes of cooking to add the garlic.Be careful about taking too much as it can irritate your digestive system.Dont microwave garlic as this kills the active ingredients.Dont take garlic instead of a healthy balanced diet.Garlic supplements may interact with certain drugs such as anticoagulants.

----------


## notanameleft

> Garlic is most effective when crushed or chopped and when raw.One clove a day will improve your health and 2-3 cloves will help prevent a cold.When cooking garlic wait until the last 10 minutes of cooking to add the garlic.Be careful about taking too much as it can irritate your digestive system.Don’t microwave garlic as this kills the active ingredients.Don’t take garlic instead of a healthy balanced diet.Garlic supplements may interact with certain drugs such as anticoagulants.


very good thread.
would you mind if i use your information for my job? I have the australian student nurses coming to volunteer in surin next month. I'll have to show them thai herbs.

----------


## chitown

What Germ 

Powerful Antioxidant

 Wheat germ is outstanding source of vitamin E. Vitamin E is an antioxidant and linked to lower heart disease, stroke cataracts and some cancers. 

Concentrated Source of Nutrients

Wheat germ is exceptionally rich in vitamins B1, B6, and E, niacin, and folic acid. This small volume food is especially valuable for people with small appetite or few calorie needs. 

High in Fiber

Wheat germ is high in fiber. A high-fiber diet causes a large, soft, bulky stool that passes through the bowel easily and quickly helping to avoid some digestive tract disorders, including constipation and hemorrhoids. 

Wheat germ is a top-notch food that can be easily incorporated into salads, casseroles, muffins, a glass of juice and pancakes or sprinkled over cereal or yogurt.

I have been taking wheat germ for several months and I buy it a Tops. I mix 3 scoops of it in a cup of juice in the morning.

----------


## billzant

I am very interested in Thai Traditional Medicine. They use local herbs but the knowledge is often kept in families. Does anyone know much about this?

My language is limited so I cannot explain health conditions well. Have an excellent book, but hefty, Paul Pitchford "Healing with Health Foods". Would like to know the Thai equivalent.

Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best

Bill Z

----------


## barbaro

> Lemon Grass (Dtakrai) helps reduce blood pressure, cuts down on *uric acid,* cholesterol and other toxins held in body. It also stimulates digestion, blood circulation and helps with indigestion and gastroenteritis. 
> 
> Detoxifies the liver, pancreas, kidneys, bladder and digestive tract.
> 
> It also helps relive insomnia and stress.


Chi, green to you for this.

So, Lemon Grass reduces Uric Acid?

I'm sure I can find some in the market.  What does a person eat it with?

TIA.

----------


## chitown

Update: 


 I got a cortisone shot a few months back in a joint I was having major problems with. The Thai doc was suggesting surgery, which I decided against. It was very painful and was keeping me up at night. I wanted to prevent the pain from coming back and I have now been taking ginger and kamin for several weeks for joint pain. I started taking both a few weeks before I started this thread. 

I am back to lifting and want to report that I am having some stiffness and soreness in the joint. It is NO WHERE near the excruciating pain I was in before. I am thinking the ginger and kamin has helped keep the joint from being worse like it was months ago. This week I added 2 capsules of glucosamine condrotant three times a day, so I am hoping this will help too. I have to have shipped from the US as I have not found it in Thailand. I also upped my calcium intake and flax seed oil dose as well. 

Anyone seen flax seed in Thailand?

----------


## chitown

> Chi, green to you for this.
> 
> So, Lemon Grass reduces Uric Acid?
> 
> I'm sure I can find some in the market.  What does a person eat it with?
> 
> TIA.


I eat it boiled raw or in Suki and other soups. 

You can buy pills as well.

----------


## billzant

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the benefits of malted hops & yeast. 
> 
> 
> A glass of beer is one of the best ways to keep your body healthy, at least according to the German Brewers' Federation.
> 
> _There are a lot of health benefits in malt and hops,"_ said Hahn, adding that moderate beer consumption, about half a litre a day for men, could help reduce the risk of strokes and lower cholesterol levels. He added that the hops in the beer also helped prevent cancer, while there was also clear scientific evidence to show that beer could help fight osteoporosis and lower the risk of dementia. 
> ...


Whilst barley might be healthy the statement hops in beer helping prevent cancer is dangerous. Alcohol is acidic causing an acidic imbalance. It is widely believed that an acidic system encourages the growth of cancer. 

Barley drinks can be very helpful, anyone found any here in Thailand?

I echo a request for flax seed here in Thailand?

Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best

Bill Z

----------


## billzant

> very good thread.
> would you mind if i use your information for my job? I have the australian student nurses coming to volunteer in surin next month. I'll have to show them thai herbs.


Dear Notanameleft,

I find this thread very interesting, and much that Chitown discusses is backed up by Paul Pitchford's "Healing with Whole Foods".

Am very interested in knowing about Thai herbs especially those used in TTM (Thai Traditional Medicine. Are you able to help me with this?

Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best

Bill Z

----------


## notanameleft

Bill Z,
No problem if you're in Surin, or able to come to Surin.

There's a Herbal Centre, they produce Thai traditional medicine, and sell to the hospitals. Also thai massage and therapy.

----------


## Norton

> What does a person eat it with?


Lemon Grass Recipes - Herbs - All Recipes

----------


## Nawty

You can make a very tasty and refreshing drink from it also.

----------


## Nawty

Chi....how much does this stuff cost you to buy and then ship to Los....glucosamine condrotant ?

----------


## chitown

I get 300 capsules for $17US. 

I can't tell you the price for overseas shipping, because up until this week I could get anything shipped for CHEAP.....that is all I can say. That connection is gone now!

I won't be getting a shipment in for sometime. I am well stocked!

----------


## Nawty

Have you heard of this combination and know of the cost or a herbal equivelant ?

Glucosamine and chondroiton


hmmmmm...just realised probably the same just different spelling. Where do you buy it from, when I looked around it was very expensive and a bottle only had 30 or 60 tablets, so only enough for a month. 

I had a knee operation and want to try it to help reproduction of whatever it is it is supposed to help in the growth of.....also the drink mix I have, but tastes like crap.

----------


## chitown

From the states in bulk. You can have someone pick it up as Sams Club or anohter bulk store.





> Have you heard of this combination and know of the cost or a herbal equivelant ?
> 
> Glucosamine and chondroiton
> 
> 
> hmmmmm...just realised probably the same just different spelling. Where do you buy it from, when I looked around it was very expensive and a bottle only had 30 or 60 tablets, so only enough for a month. 
> 
> I had a knee operation and want to try it to help reproduction of whatever it is it is supposed to help in the growth of.....also the drink mix I have, but tastes like crap.

----------


## chitown

*Noni 
*

Noni                                      is a natural fruit, not a medicine, and its                                      scientific name is _Morinda                                      citrifolia L._ 
The                                      fruit is approximately the same size as a                                      potato; yellow, but changes to white when                                      ripe. It has a bitter taste, and it doesn’t                                      smell very good. 
*Benefits*

Many people have noticed remarkable health results  from using Noni for many different types of illnesses.  Because Noni acts largely to boost your immune system,  it is your own body, and it's supreme intelligence,  which ultimately heals.



*Consumption*

*ADULTS
*2 oz (2 spoons) a day. One in the morning                                on an empty stomach. The second, half and hour before                                dinner. If Noni gives you too much energy, only                                drink it in the morning.*

                              CHILDREN
*1 oz a day, preferably in the morning,                                on an empty stomach. 
Before you buy the Noni fruit,    it is important that,
  1) you know where the fruit is coming from
  2) if chemicals or pesticides have been used in    the fruit’s development
  3) that you have the correct type of Noni
  4) it is an adult fruit
  If you don't know how to answer the above,    you should buy Noni Juice from a pharmacy or known    establishment.
Noni Juice can be    prepared in several ways, here is one:

  Use an adult fruit. Crush the entire fruit using    a mixer, and dilute it with water or your favorite    fruit juice. The more diluted it is, less Noni per    serving, but better taste (you are looking for a    healthy effect, not taste).

----------


## chitown

Noni Juice can be bought in bottles all over Thailand. The best Noni is supposed to come from Burma.

*Specific Health Benefits* 

Ancient medical literature states that the glands actually operate according to _frequency_, a term which is becoming very popular these days in nuclear and quantum physics. The frequency of the glands was known thousands of years ago, but we have forgotten much of this information. In ancient terms, the _pineal gland_ was called the _sixth seal_ or sixth gland of the body.  We have recently discovered that it stimulates two major hormones called _serotonin_ and _melatonin_. The pineal gland controls the five other glands below it which are the thyroid which produces thyroxine to energize our cells, the thymus which protects you against infections and cancer, the pancreas which is involved with blood sugar and secreting the hormone insulin, the adrenal gland which responds every time you are under stress; and the first gland is the male and female sex organs and their hormones. Therefore restoring the sixth gland, the pineal gland, will have an impact on all those other glands and their functions in the body. When the pineal gland is at its peak performance, it turns a golden colour and emits a black juice as well as a golden oil. That black juice would be the melanin colour of the organs and every other area of the body which has a pigment.  It happens that Noni juice mimics the secretion coming from the pineal gland, and in fact acts as a precursor to it, building it up and allowing it to function fully. Noni juice has a black colour, very similar to the _melanin_ that gives colour or pigment to each one of our organs. Every place our body contains this pigment will be affected by Noni juice. 
   The back of the eye has a black area called the _macula_ which is pigmented with melanin. That is the area the light hits when your eye opens. Many people have difficulty with blindness because they no longer make that beautiful colour in that spot. We have noted the Noni juice makes the macula generate more pigment and the cells begin to return to normal, and the blindness reverses itself. 
   In the brain, that black stain is found in an area of the mid-brain called the _substantia nigra_, nigra standing for black. Diseases related to that area occur when it no longer receives pigment and begins to deteriorate. Diseases in this category are _multiple sclerosis_ and _Parkinson's disease_. Appropriate function of the pineal gland is important in restoring those cells, and we are seeing patients reversing some of their _neurological problems_ because the Noni juice is stimulating the production of chemicals essential to those areas of the brain.  
 The pancreas is also affected by Noni juice: the blood sugar and blood pressure begin to normalize. The pineal gland affects the different organs all the way down to the first glands, the male and female sex organs, and people are noticing for example that their _prostate glands_ are beginning to shrink down to normal size once they have been on the Noni juice for a short period of time. Women who have problems with their _uterus_ or with _fibroids_ etc. are noticing that the fibroids are beginning to disappear, that their menstruation is beginning to normalize, they have less cramps and their bleeding problems become more in balance.

----------


## chitown

HONEY, a most assimilable carbohydrate compound, is a singularly acceptable, practical and most effective aliment to generate heat, create and replace energy, and furthermore, to form certain tissues. Honey, besides, supplies the organism with substances for the formation of enzymes and other biological ferments to promote oxidation. It has distinct germicidal properties and in this respect greatly differs from milk which is an exceptionally good breeding-ground for bacteria. Honey is a most valuable food, which today is not sufficiently appreciated. Its frequent if not daily use is vitally important. 

The universal and natural craving for sweets of some kind proves best that there is a true need for them in the human system. Children, who expend lots of energy, have a real "passion" for sweets. This is really instinct. Proteins will replace and build tissues but it is the function and assignment of carbohydrates to create and replace heat and energy, and to provide what we call Honey, which contains two invert sugars, levulose and dextrose, has many advantages as a food substance. While cane-sugar and starches, as already intimated, must undergo during digestion a process of inversion which changes them into grape and fruit-sugars, in honey this is already accomplished because it has been predigested by the bees, inverted and concentrated. This saves the stomach additional labor. For a healthy human body, which is capable of digesting sugar, the actuality that honey is an already predigested sugar has less importance, but in a case of weak digestion, especially in those who lack invertase and amylase and depend on monosaccarides, it is a different matter and deserves consideration. 

he benefits of honey go beyond its great taste. A great natural source of carbohydrates which provide strength and energy to our bodies, honey is known for its effectiveness in instantly boosting the performance, endurance and reduce muscle fatigue of athletes. Its natural fruit sugars play an important role in preventing fatigue during exercise. 

The glucose in honey is absorbed by the body quickly and gives an immediate energy boost, while the fructose is absorbed more slowly providing sustained energy. It is known that honey has also been found to keep levels of blood sugar fairly constant compared to other types of sugar. 

So, to experience these health benefits of honey, here are a few tips for you: 

For Fatigue:

Next time before you go for a workout. take a spoon of honey to enable you to go for the extra mile.   

******** ATTENTION TD MEMBERS!!!  - FOR HANGOVERS: 

When you get a hangover from drinking too much alcohol, combat its effects by applying honey remedy. Honey is gentle on the stomach and contains a mix of natural sugars such fructose which is known to speed up the oxidation of alcohol by the liver, acting as a 'sobering' agent. Follow this recipe: 15ml of liquid honey with 80ml of orange juice and 70ml of natural yogurt. Blend them together until smooth. 



FOR SORE THROATS: 



One of the better known health benefits of honey is that it is able to help treat sore throats. Thanks to its antimicrobial properties honey not only soothes throats but can also kill certain bacteria that causes the infection. Professional singers commonly use honey to soothe their throats before performances. 

The Chinese believe that excess "heatness" in the body causes sore throat and taking honey drink can be helpful. Direction: Take a spoonful of honey to soothe the inflammation or gargle with a mixture of two tablespoons of honey, four tablespoons of lemon juice and a pinch of salt.

----------


## chitown

*Spice Benefits
*



*Cayenne pepper and Tabasco sauce*

 	Cayenne pepper and Tabasco sauce can increase metabolism and fat-burning ability by up 	to 25%.

*Peppermint*

 	Peppermint is used to treat gastric and digestive disorders, as well as tension and insomnia.
*Mustard*

 	Mustard is a stimulant that can be used to relieve respiratory complaints.
*Horseradish*

 	Horseradish is a relative of the mustard family that acts as a digestive stimulant.
*Cinnamon*

 	Cinnamon is often used as an antidote for diarrhea and stomach upset as well as a metabolism 	booster.
*Allspice*

 	Allspice is an aromatic stimulant that helps to relieve indigestion and gas.

----------


## chitown

Vitamin C

Supplement dose: Start with 500 mg a day and increase it by 500mg a week until you reach 2000 mg. In the end you will be taking 500 mg a day 4 times a day. Taking more than 1000 mg at a time or starting off with 2000 mg without building up your dosage can result in gastrointestinal problems.Most foods do not have enough C in them so you should take supplements 



Best food sources for vitamin C: Orange Juice, whole oranges, grapefruit juices, whole grapefruits, peaches, and red and green peppers.

Benefits: Vitamin C is one of the safest and most effective nutrients, experts say. It may not be the cure for the common cold (though it's thought to help prevent more serious complications). But the benefits of vitamin C may include protection against immune system deficiencies, cardiovascular disease, prenatal health problems, eye disease, and even skin wrinkling.

----------


## chitown

Vitamin E

Dosage 400 to 800 mg a day with food.

Foods containing Vitamin E: 



Almonds, wheat germ, sunflower seeds, spinach, and dark green leafy vegetables.

Benefits: 

Vitamin E protects cell membranes and other fat-soluble parts of the body. It also appears to protect the body against cardiovascular disease and certain forms of cancer and has demonstrated immune-enhancing effects. Vitamin E may be beneficial for people suffering from asthma and rheumatoid arthritis. It may be effective in protecting against air pollution and some other toxins and is believed to be a useful supplement for preventing some neurological diseases such as Alzheimer's disease. Vitamin E may also help protect skin from ultraviolet radiation and sunburns.

Research using doses of vitamin E substantially higher than the recommended dietary intakes has provided evidence that it may be helpful for preventing preeclampsia and treating such diverse conditions as cardiac autonomic neuropathy (a complication of diabetes), menstrual pain, tardive dyskinesia, low sperm count, restless leg syndrome, acute anterior uveitis (inflammation of eye tissues), Alzheimer's disease, Parkinson's Disease and rheumatoid arthritis. However, the evidence for its effectiveness in treating or preventing most of these conditions is inconclusive and more research is needed.

The primary condition that occurs as a result of vitamin E deficiency in humans is peripheral neuropathy.

----------


## chitown

Just started drinking beet juicer. It tastes great and the benefits are -

*Health Benefits of Red Beets*

81
rate or flag this pageBy len7288




 







Red Beet is unique for its high levels of anti-carcinogens and its very high carotenoid content. Red beets are high in carbohydrates and low in fat and it is an excellent source of folic acid. It is loaded with antioxidant that helps the body against heart disease, certain cancer especially colon cancer and even birth defects. *Betacyanin* is the pigment that gives beets their red color; this pigment is absorbed into the blood corpuscles and can increase the oxygen-carrying ability of the blood by up to 400 per cent. Don't throw away the green leafy tops as they can be cooked like spinach and are also rich in beta-carotene, folic acid, chlorophyll, potassium, vitamin C, and iron.
*Nutritive Values : Per 100 gm.*
Vitamin A : 20 I.U.Thiamine : .02 mgRiboflavin : .05 mgNiacin : .4 mgVitamin C : 10 mg.Calcium : 27 mg.Iron : 1.0 mg.Phosphorus : 43 mg.Fat : .1 gm.Carbohydrates : 9.6 gm.Protein : 1.6 gm.Calories : 42

*Health Benefits of Red Beets:* 
Beet root is a traditional treatment used for leukemia. Beet root contain an amino acid betaine which has an anti cancer properties. Red beet therapy, consisting of consumption of approximately two pounds of raw, mashed beets daily, has been favorably reported for cases of leukemia and tumors (includes cancer). Research also shows that beet juice can help inhibit the development of colon and stomach cancer.It is believed that red beets when used eaten regularly may help against certain oxidative stress-related disorders.The fiber in red beets help reduced serum cholesterol by 30 to 40%.Beets can help in normalizing blood pressure.Beets helps to keep the elasticity of arteries, when consumed regularly it can help prevent varicose veins.The iron content of red beets, though not high but is of the finest quality that makes it a powerful cleanser and builder of blood. This is the reason why beets is very effective in treating many ailments caused by toxic environment and surrounding.Beet root is recommended for pregnant women because it contain folic acid that can help lower the risk of spina bifida and other neural tube defects in newborn infants.Beet juice helps stimulate the function of liver cells and protect the liver and bile ducts.Beet juice is highly alkaline which makes it effective in the treatment of acidosis.Drinking beets regularly can help relieve constipation.Beet juice and carrot juice when combined is excellent in the healing gout, kidney and gall bladder problem.Red beets can also help in the following problems; Headaches, toothaches, dysentery, lumbago, skin problems, menstrual problems, etc.

*Nutritive Values : Per 100 gm.*Vitamin A : 20 I.U.Thiamine : .02 mgRiboflavin : .05 mgNiacin : .4 mgVitamin C : 10 mg.Calcium : 27 mg.Iron : 1.0 mg.Phosphorus : 43 mg.Fat : .1 gm.Carbohydrates : 9.6 gm.Protein : 1.6 gm.Calories : 42

The whole beet family (remember sugar beet) is rich in easily digested carbohydrates, even so the calorie content is not high. The red beetroot tends to concentrate rather than lose its mineral content when boiled for two hours, but the vitamins are generally reduced. Therefore when used therapeutically beetroot is usually juiced raw. Beet root juice taste has a stimulating effect not only upon the nerves of the tongue but also on the nerves in the intestines.In Germany there is widespread use of beet juice, which is available in pasteurized form in bottles, as a powerful restorative during convalescence. It follows that beets are also good for general weakness and debility of all sorts. In combination with other juices, especially carrot and cucumber, beet juice is not only a splendid blood builder but also one of the finest therapies for sexual weakness, kidney stones, gall bladder, kidney, liver and prostate troubles.
Beet juice still remains a potent force the secrets of which are far from being unlocked. It is, after carrot, one of the chief juices in the science of natural healing as practiced on earth. The chlorine present in beet juice acts to regulate digestion by controlling the peristalsis, or natural rhythmical contractions of the gut and, because of this, the assimilation of food during the time of recovery is much assisted.

----------


## Nawty

Do you know anything of the little red berry that makes delicious drinks and supposedly very good for you.

Called Wolf berry or Goji berry ?

----------


## Nawty

> Water melon can act like viagra


depends where you put it.

----------

